# Bike Change



## loc (Sep 24, 2009)

so I had a gary fisher piranha mountain bike.....got to fat and old for trails.....now have a cannondale synapse carbon 4 rival relaxed roadbike....too fat and old again.......

option 1; buy a $500 alum cannondale quick bike 2014 new left over

option 2; $200 and convert the synapse carbon to a hybrid, new stem, bars, shifters and saddle.

all done by local bike shop..

please advise.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

option 3; lose some weight and realize you're not too old to ride. I see postings from some pretty hefty guys who are riding so the riding will help you with the lose weight part. Listen to Freddy: "Get on your bikes and ride!"


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Spend a little more and get a fat bike. Sure traction if you're feeling the weight and age are an issue, and year round use. A perfect way to pedaling for some change.

You don't want to be old and overweight. It's already difficult to carry too much when you're young. Make life easier and fun at the same time!


----------



## joby (Jul 19, 2006)

I turn 50 in October and will be racing the 2017 BC Bike Race next year. Not sure you're too old, maybe just start back slowly and stretch little by little to get to a comfortable (and most importantly) FUN place back on the trails.

For the fat part - I lost 30lbs in 3 months using Tim Ferriss' "4 Hour Body" book. Be confident you can put yourself in a happier place with dedication to the goal.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

I would ride the heck out of the bike you have until you decide if road or trail is where you want to be. In the mean time you can get in better shape and lose some pounds doing so. Maybe keep the road bike and get a MTB for the dirt. Find out what type of riding you enjoy enough to WANT to do it as often as you can.

I'm an older guy about to turn 60 and have lost 37 lbs with nothing but biking riding (with a post ride frosty) Loving every time I get to ride, take my bike on trips for work every week, and think about this crazy sport constantly. It's a lot of fun if you're doing it just for you and not anyone else.

Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

"it isn't the bike" as much as the loose nut spinning the pedals.

I envy you as you have two bikes.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

chazpat said:


> option 3; lose some weight and realize you're not too old to ride. I see postings from some pretty hefty guys who are riding so the riding will help you with the lose weight part. Listen to Freddy: "Get on your bikes and ride!"


Exactly. Your not too old and you can lose weight. I was 6'2 and 263 at 49 when I started MTB. Now I'm 54 and 198 and I race CAT2 and climbed 27,000 feet this month alone. There are too many fit guys and gals here who are well over 50 and 60 who are fit as a fiddle, and we work hard at it. Spend the money on a tune up and go ride your bike!


----------



## fishboy316 (Jan 10, 2014)

No reason you can't ride both. I ride a fatty and a c-dale Flash in the woods and ride a Cervelo S5 on the road. Also have a Trek x01 crosser that I love. I am 59 and can keep up and pass a lot of younger riders on the trail and the road. You got a sweet road bike and need to use it. I love the Synapse line. I have found the more I roll the road bike the better I ride the MTB's. 

Roll the wheels and get rid of the fat and enjoy the ride!


----------

